# Suspicious note found on American Airlines flight. Just in.



## B-17engineer (Sep 30, 2009)

BOSTON - Authorities moved a plane at Logan International Airport in Boston to an isolated area for inspection after a threatening note was found in one of the plane's bathrooms.

Phil Orlandella, a spokesman for airport operator Massport, said a flight attendant found the note during the preboarding process for American Airlines Flight 1318 to Miami.

He said the note read, "Bomb on board, Boston-Miami."

Orlandella said the note was discovered sometime between when the flight arrived from Dallas at about 1:45 p.m. and when it was scheduled to leave for Miami around 2:15 p.m.

No further information was immediately available.

Suspicious note found on plane at Logan airport

F*cking hell, what is with all these terrorists lately............. (That's if it is a terrorist act, could always be someone idiot. )


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 30, 2009)

Just another update..

Orlandella said the note was discovered sometime between when the flight arrived from Dallas at about 21:45 p.m. and when it was scheduled to leave for Miami around 1:15 p.m. 

No passengers were on board.

Officials have isolated the plane are searching for any suspicious devices.

The luggage loaded onto the plane has been taken off and placed on the runway to be checked by bomb-sniffing dogs.

If nothing is found, passengers will be able to board the plane and continue on to Miami.

Bomb Threat Found On AA Flight That Originated At DFW - cbs11tv.com


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 30, 2009)

If it's someone's sick idea of a joke they should be facing a prison term for that


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 30, 2009)

More than likely that is exactly what it was, a sick joke.

If that is the case, I too hope the bastard gets a real lengthy prison sentence.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 30, 2009)

**UPDATE**

State police said a sweep of passengers’ luggage found no bombs, devices or anything else of suspicious nature, reported WCVB-TV in Boston.

The passengers who were preboarded were taken off the plane, and it was moved to an isolated area away from the terminal to be searched.

The flight has been cleared to continue to Miami.

http://www.newsnet5.com/news/21162552/detail.html


----------



## Henk (Sep 30, 2009)

Geez guys, it seems that everyone is going mad this time of the year.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 30, 2009)

If it is a joke, someone derserves an @sswhooping!


----------



## Supermarine (Oct 1, 2009)

Hmm..
Thats not a goood joke..

Someone needs to check their sence of humor..


----------

